# ITF taekwondo and Shotokan Karate



## Rabbitthekitten (Oct 29, 2017)

I do ITF style Taekwondo. I just found out that there is a very highly regarded Shotokan Karate school within walking distance from my house.

I know they are similar arts. I asked my Taekwondo instructor if I should go, he said I should do what I want. I asked the Karate instructor if I could join he said yes, the styles will complement each other.

So I probably will give it a go and see what happens. So as someone who has never done karate what should I expect?

I'm thinking similar but with a greater emphasis on hand striking rather than kicking. Or is this too simplistic?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2017)

Since Shotokan is the primary source for TKD, I suspect you're going to find techniques extremely similar. Forms will be different.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 30, 2017)

It all depends on the instructor


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2017)

The focus on kicking will be different. Consider that instead of using your legs to blast people, you use them to aid you in a task.


----------



## DaveB (Oct 31, 2017)

It just depends on the school. 

What do you want to get out of your training?


----------



## jim777 (Nov 3, 2017)

What Kyu/Dan rank do you hold in TKD? I have studied and admire both styles, but I think you are better off getting 2nd Dan in one than Shodan in both, if you know what I mean. I think a better match for ITF TKD would be Hapkido or better yet Combat Hapkido, but there are almost certainly more Shotokan schools than either of those. I also doubt your TKD instructor will be too happy when you start confusing the kata, as could easily happen (voice of experience here  ). Shotokan is a great style with a great history, but if you have free time enough to double up your workouts, you will likely be better off just doubling up your TKD hours IMHO.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 3, 2017)

jim777 said:


> What Kyu/Dan rank do you hold in TKD? I have studied and admire both styles, but I think you are better off getting 2nd Dan in one than Shodan in both, if you know what I mean. I think a better match for ITF TKD would be Hapkido or better yet Combat Hapkido, but there are almost certainly more Shotokan schools than either of those. I also doubt your TKD instructor will be too happy when you start confusing the kata, as could easily happen (voice of experience here  ). Shotokan is a great style with a great history, but if you have free time enough to double up your workouts, you will likely be better off just doubling up your TKD hours IMHO.



Why do you think the OP would have difficulty keeping their forms straight? I could see that if they were variations of the same forms (i.e. Shotokan and Tang Soo Do, which use similar but not identical versions of the Heian forms), but that's not the case. They'd be practicing the Chang Hon and Heian forms, which are totally different.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 3, 2017)

I said that because I've seen it happen, as I mentioned in my post. To wit: "could easily happen (voice of experience here  ) " I thought that was clear, sorry if it wasn't.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Nov 4, 2017)

Basically the only idea is to get me out of the house. I'm not looking for anything in particular. As far as I'm concerned I'm on a journey and the destination is whatever it will be. I'm not too bothered about which rank I achieve, I'm more concerned with keeping myself busy.


----------

